# Bamboo Shrimp



## rokkerkid7786 (Jan 4, 2011)

I recently purchased a bamboo shrimp from petco. I noticed him scavenging for food on the bottom. So i went out and bought some Phytoplex. If there wasnt enough food in the water for him before would this help him survive. Also why does it seem like he doesnt go to the spots i put to filter feed by the filter will the phytoplankton be out of the tank or does it stay.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

If you see your shrimp looking for food hes probably starving.

You need a good powerfull filter and I would recomend a number of plants in order to have enough food for them. The plants will help to produce food for the shrimp as they help microscopic organisms grow.

I dont know a lot about this species as Ive never personaly kept them. I only know what I do from the research ive done on them in the past when I was concidering keeping them.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Bamboo_Shrimp.html is a good site to start looking for tips on their care.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bottom feeder sinking pellets might be a good way to make sure he has food. They will dig around looking for leftovers but he needs his own source of food too.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

bamboo shrimp are filter feeders, if its eating solid food it means its starving and cant find food from its proper source. Dont put pellets in there.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

with mine i put decorations he could hide in and on right below the filter. when i put flakes in the get pushed down by the filter he will poke his head out and hold his hands up in the air and catch whats falling. some of the flakes i crush in my fingers and drop right by the filter so he can catch them easily. he also catches the frozen brine shrimp that i drop in. easy to care for IMO ive had mine for quite a while now and have never had any problems.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try putting some food in a turkey baster and squirting it right on top of him.


----------

